

Ask HN: Does the iPad name inspire? - fjabre

I know it's supposed to be a play on 'iPod' but does anyone else think the new tablet's name is kind of lame?
======
tokenadult
A lot of women are laughing at the name, having other associations for the
word "pad." One of my Facebook friends asks, "Max-IPad?"

------
adelevie
I like the name. When I see it written it conjures all the good associations I
have with iPods, then I realize it's different--it's tough to explain.

------
evandavid
The whole 'i' thing is wearing on me. I expected to see a new angle.

------
az
Yeah, not too creative

------
J3L2404
A very unfortunate choice. Completely tone-deaf. Apple product line now reads
Macs - iPads. Yikes!

Also plays into the "Pink Malibu Stacy iPhone" problem.

